# Southeastern organized ride......



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

See the attached link to this organized ride......

I know some of you are members of that forum too but there are some here that are not and would maybe like to attend. See details of related posts and e-mail me driect if you want on the list to be contacted ref. this organized ride at: [email protected]rter.net

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=261953

See also....

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=249333


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

I see alot of views but no replys or new names on the other forum voting as to a date to do this ride. Don't be scared to come......it's just cyclist at most every level to have a good time.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Alright the date has been set..............see previous post with link to BF thread regarding same.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

That will be a beautiful ride. I have a really good friend who lives near Forest City. Your route can't be too far from there. I think the route will limit participation though. Pretty agressive riding for the average rider. Even if it is half downhill.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Won't be so bad if you pace yourself. For those who don't climb so much the Sunday ride would be best. This is how you start the migration to getting better though and especially with your weak areas.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Keeping it near the top for all to see. E-mail me direct if you wish to be added to the group mailing for this ride. Coming up May 19-20th!


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Bumping it to the top again.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Bumping it to the top again.........I have a sneaking feeling that most here are members of the BF site as well and have seen this alot on that site.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

msheron said:


> Bumping it to the top again.........I have a sneaking feeling that most here are members of the BF site as well and have seen this alot on that site.


Do you have any proof of that? :shocked:


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

That avatar looks strangely familiar!


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay................my new home.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

msheron said:


> Okay................my new home.


What?


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Had a run in with a mod. on the other forum and let's just say we did not see eye to eye. I hate it but I just can't be a part of a online community that has mods. with such power to try and influence their ideals or what they think is appropriate when there was no issue.

Oh well. I will see you at the May ride. I just need a break and this is what must be.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh. Sorry about that.

I'm trying to consolidate the weekend details together on one post.

See here.

I'm not clear on the specifics of the Sunday ride. If you want to post them here, or e-mail them to me, or whatever. I also thought it would be nice to post a roll call list of people who might be attending, if you have that.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

I will. The ride will begin at 10 am at the meeting point. If everyone wants to get there at 9:30-9:45 that would be nice. The directions are as follows:

Take I-26 West /19-23 North toward Weaverville, NC from downtown Asheville, NC. Get off on the Elk Mountain Rd. exit which is just about 5 minutes up I-26. At the top of the ramp make a left turn and follow the road until it t-intersects at the bottom of the hill. Make a right turn and travel past the water treatment plant on the right and the old Buncombe County Environmental building will be on the hill on the right. I will place a wooden stake at the entrance to the parking lot that will be blazed with orange at the top.

Hopefully the weather will be fine for the ride. Sorry about ditching the other site but I have to stand on my principles and I will be on this site. If you will link this site to my friends at Foo and from the SEBF link I would appreciate it. Start riding and I will see you Saturday May 19th.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I was trying to locate it. Does this map show roughly where it's at? Is there a street address?


Google map


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Actually it does. Just be sure to let everyone know that the building once you get to River Rd. and make the right is only about 400 yds. on the right.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

One week to go.

For anyone interested, we're having a couple rides near Asheville next weekend.

See here.

Should be fun.


----------

